# lets see some pics of your setup!!!!



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey everyone, lets se some pics of your set up. Bows and arrows. Target or hunting any brand! Also post some pics of your arrows if you have them( especially if your using feathers but all pics are wanted) Thanks to all and MErry Christmas!!!!


----------



## HCAarchery (Jul 9, 2006)

Any chance to show it off I will LOL. :wink:


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## duckmaster46975 (Jan 7, 2007)

*09 athens archery*

here is my athens archery bow


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

My hunting rig leaning against a hog rub. 07 Drenalin, and no, i ain't getting a new one yet. Love this one.
Customized and tricked out by ME!

Plus a few more.....................





 ]


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

Lonestar63 said:


> My hunting rig leaning against a hog rub. 07 Drenalin, and no, i ain't getting a new one yet. Love this one.
> Customized and tricked out by ME!
> 
> Plus a few more.....................
> ...


that idler wheel is awesome!!!


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Here is mine, currently anyway......


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

Bump


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Here is my Athens a.k.a. "The Kamo Killa":shade:*


----------



## kulprit (Sep 18, 2004)

06' Martin Razor X

MeanV-CSS
beenfarr Double Wide Sling
Black Gold Flash Point
Rip Cord rest
Vapor Trail String and Cable
Kwikee Kwiver
Limb Savers on limbs and Kwiver
Limb Saver Cable Slide with dropaway rest attachment
Fuse Axium Sidekick Stabilizer
Radical Peep
Big Jax
Cat Wiskers

T.R.U. Ball RackMaster

Carbon Express Maxima 250's
Muzzy 100 grain 3 Blade


----------



## BulletProof (Jan 7, 2008)

2008 Diamond Marquis


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

I plan on upgrading this year............:darkbeer:


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

BowKil said:


> I plan on upgrading this year............:darkbeer:


Wow thats going back a few years. Do they shoot as good as the Bowtechs in your signature?


----------



## Crazy_Boxer (Apr 24, 2008)

Still shooting my Renegade SBD. Plain and simple.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

2008 Martin Firecat Pro-X


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

My 2008 allegiance indoor setup, sorry no pictures with arrows but im shooting easton fattys with blazer vanes


----------



## Sgt. Beardface (Oct 26, 2006)

'08 DZ32, carbon impact stab., Snake braid wrist sling, Limbsaver prism elite sights, Sims string decelerator, Scott Stingray release, and alot of other sims goodies. My arrows are up in another state currently.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

here is mine, i did change up to a QAD HD rest since then

2007 Monster Bows Phoenix

Mikie


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

here it is...


----------



## cedarridge (Feb 13, 2008)

Dont have no pics loaded on computer got a candy purple captian for tourment and Diamond Iceman for hunting


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

101st and 82nd


----------



## ALPHA0MEGA (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Bologna Xpress (Jan 3, 2007)

Here is mine.....little different now, this was Jan. of 07.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Ross Cardiac, Trophy Ridge Ridge Hunter Quiver, Black Gold Flashpoint sight, Sims S-Coil, Ripcord rest, Maxima Hunter 350's tipped with Slick Tricks and Spitfires.
My Hunting Rig.


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

keep em coming


----------



## ALPHA0MEGA (Nov 20, 2008)

texasbowhunter9 said:


> keep em coming


Where's your pic?


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

see if this works... NOt the extreme in my signature but borrowing a g5


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

really wish i could pick up a guardian


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

BowKil said:


> I plan on upgrading this year............:darkbeer:


Why bother?

Is 17" of brace height not forgiving enough? :teeth:


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

My Equalizer


----------



## oakwood304 (May 19, 2006)

My hunting rig!

C.P. Oneida Eagle Extreme

Sword Twilight Hunter
Doinker Stabilizer
Schaffer Rest
Alpine Soft Lok Quiver(not pictured)


----------



## SCOTT33 (Mar 11, 2005)

*Guardian*

Current bow.


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jmeier1981 (Jul 20, 2005)

Heres a pic of mine from the tree, half into into the first snowfall of the year


----------



## Hartley1998 (Nov 14, 2004)

*08 82nd*

Here is a pic of mine. As you can see I am having a problem with the
stock string suppressor.


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## gotair19 (Nov 20, 2008)

hoyt vipertec


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

heres mine...adding a max-4 octane 1 piece quiver when it comes in the mail


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

2 of mine...fb truth and darton mag33 ext.


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

heres my newly crackerized 2005 ultra elite, should be back any day now.


----------



## Pager21 (Dec 27, 2008)

This is my hoyt ultra mag; I'm waiting for my bow tech to get set up and tuned.


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

This is the only pic (sort of) I have handy... not trying to show off the bear again...
Mathews Switchback XT, G5 SE sight, Whisker Bisquit, Mathews Arrow Web quiver, & Beman ICS Hunter 340 arrows wrapped w/ Blazers.....


----------



## KalamazooKid (May 2, 2005)

My Switchback and DXT.


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

:grin: Ok!! you said Target & Hunting rigs with arrows. Well here's mine and the details are listed below.....


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is my BABY! and she is a killer!


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

DBiggers said:


> :grin: Ok!! you said Target & Hunting rigs with arrows. Well here's mine and the details are listed below.....


i got a choc addiction for christmas and absolutely love it.


----------



## goherd1111 (Feb 6, 2007)

My allegiance









My arrows


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Love this stuff


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

keep em comin


----------



## budalcorn45 (Feb 20, 2008)

DBiggers, 
I dig those camo vanes...Where could a guy find something like that?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

here is my set up


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Sweet set ups guys


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bowhuntermitch said:


> Sweet set ups guys


OH YA!!! 
Do you have any pictures of the nitrous???


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

more more more


----------



## vichris (Nov 5, 2006)

Here's my Tribute taken 6 days apart. Don't have pics yet of my SBXT.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Dang Vchris that is one huge bear,,,the elk is a dandy as well.

The bow is also sweet


----------



## vichris (Nov 5, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> Dang Vchris that is one huge bear,,,the elk is a dandy as well.
> 
> The bow is also sweet



Thanks Rodney,

I did have a good year. I'm hoping to get a trifecta......got a mulie hunt starting this friday. The rut is just starting up here too.


----------



## K80KID (Nov 3, 2008)

here's mine


----------



## robass1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is mine


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

vichris said:


> Thanks Rodney,
> 
> I did have a good year. I'm hoping to get a trifecta......got a mulie hunt starting this friday. The rut is just starting up here too.


I wish you the best of luck!!!

Again, job well done!


----------



## scarn150 (Oct 19, 2008)

Info in sig....


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

*Here's my ladies!*


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

more more more!!!


----------



## Alexs (Sep 14, 2008)

this is my 08 bowtech set up for 3-d 

all the stabilizers are home made

http://G:\DCIM\100SSMED\SSPX0065.jpg


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## BigBuckBabe (Nov 9, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## S2 Kid (Nov 30, 2008)

BigBuckBabe said:


> heres mine


Nice Bow.


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

Some nice set ups guys and girls!!


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

My GOAT


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

BigBuckBabe said:


> heres mine


Beatiful!

The bow looks decent as well... :shade:


----------



## wileycat (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice setups, hears mine. 08 Guardian on the way.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

My baby in foam killn gear, ill try and post some pics her in hunting dress later.


----------



## GutHook (Dec 29, 2008)

picked 2 days a go.


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

a slightly better pic


----------



## vichris (Nov 5, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> I wish you the best of luck!!!
> 
> Again, job well done!


Man you had a pretty good year yourself. Nice looking DXT too.


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

Here are three of mine!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

easton400 said:


> Here are three of mine!


IM guessing your a hoyt guy.:wink:


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## NJBowman (Oct 15, 2002)

PSE Bow Madness 32.









QAD pro rest
HHA sight
6 inch Posten woodsman
Bling Sling
Johns Custom Strings
HC speed pro 6.2 arrows
RM Snyper BHs


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## Rockyhud (Sep 17, 2008)

*Here's my hunting rig and some different fletchings I'm testing*


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

*My 2 Elites*

:darkbeer:


----------



## Pager21 (Dec 27, 2008)

Just Got My New Admiral


----------



## M Kelly (Jul 18, 2007)

Will be changing over to a Posten Woodsman I shortly.


----------



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

Here is my main bow. It is a Mathew Legacy.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

vichris said:


> Man you had a pretty good year yourself. Nice looking DXT too.


I cant complain.....oh thats a drenalin


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

here's my setup. Gonna be changing the NAP 360 out to a WB for next year.


----------



## mpk1996 (Sep 17, 2008)

My DXT


----------



## sting88 (Dec 31, 2008)

*07 PSE Firestorm X*

07 PSE Firestorm X
G5 Sight 5pin with top pin removed.
G5 Meta Peep
Vibracheck Stabilizer
Whisker Biscuit soon to be QAD or Rip Cord
Peak Performance Custom String
Cat Whiskers and String Leech
Scott Little Goose Release
Custom Bow Rack

Smooth and Silent!!!!:rock:


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)




----------



## killemclean (Feb 4, 2008)

heres a pair of killer aigils. lil evil and vader.


----------



## ~Austin~ (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## rem84 (Feb 14, 2008)

Mathews Reezen 6.5__ The most hated bow on AT
whisker biscuit rest
Doinker Stabilizer
Tru-Fire Release
Beman ics hunter 340
toxonics sights


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 4snshine (Feb 6, 2005)

*here's mine!*

gt500


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

*Hinting Rig*

2006 Hoyt Trykon XL
Trophy Ridge Matrix 5 pin
Ripcord Dropaway Rest
Hoyt 6 arrow quiver
Carbon Tech Panthers
Rage 2 blade heads
Bohning Blazers(purple/white)
ArrowWrapsUnlimited Native Wolf


----------



## terry72 (May 19, 2008)

here mine


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

2005 Hoyt Ultramag
HHA OL-5000 slide sight
Hoyt Platinum Premier rest
Winners Choice Custom Strings
STS side mount
4" S coil stabilizer


----------



## normanrd (Nov 29, 2008)

Here's mine. 2009 HCA Speed Pro, Hogg it Hunter, rip cord rest, HCA Speed Pro 6.2, Alpine Soft Lock quiver. Shot The buck in the picture from my stand @ 40 yards, recovery was 32 yards.:teeth: (deer goes 139 5/8 gross 22" inside).


----------



## skywalker21 (Sep 19, 2008)

SwampDog32 said:


> here's my setup. Gonna be changing the NAP 360 out to a WB for next year.



What camo pattern is that? It looks good!


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

skywalker21 said:


> What camo pattern is that? It looks good!


Mossy oak


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

My Gto. Thinking about going with a Gt 500. I cant make up my mind!!!!


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Mossy Oak as stated.


----------



## Bowhunter 1188 (Aug 5, 2008)

SwampDog32 said:


> Mossy Oak as stated.


Yup. Love that camo pattern. When I bought my Black Ice this year, I had the choice between the Mossy Oak on the 2007 model and the gray camo on the new 2008 bow. I went with the 2007 because I liked the camo better.


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Good choice...Almost all my camo is Mossy oak. I've got one set of clothes that are the Old Realtree Advantage(actually works great).


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## alpine (Aug 6, 2006)

*09 Reezen 7*

Reezen 7 27.5 draw 60lbs limbs


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

more more more more more


----------



## Drop_Tines84 (May 25, 2008)

heres my 08 gto

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=816948

have to view it here though 

no longer have the switchback npw have a general


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

BowKil said:


> I plan on upgrading this year............:darkbeer:


Cool, I still remember those quivers,,,


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## passthru11 (Mar 7, 2007)

*heres mine*

see my avatar for details


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

* one of my hunting rig's!*


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

jmeier1981 said:


> Heres a pic of mine from the tree, half into into the first snowfall of the year


I think you need to upgrade to a heated arrow rest.


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## irondawg (Dec 22, 2008)

*my huntin gear*

ash bow 53 pounds at 29inches quiver handmade dyed and waterproofed arrows handmade fletched with black and brown turkey feathers(havent had a chance to get any black and white barred ones yet) made my own arm guard and bow stringer and trade point style tips. thanks for lookin god bless irondawg just click on my username to see my pics.


----------



## MKNOX (Jul 8, 2007)

*The top 3 in my Sig in order top to bottom*


----------



## parkerhuntr89 (Sep 20, 2007)

*my set ups*

my setups sorry for the small pic guys [img=http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/2840/sweetbows003mo1.th.jpg]


----------



## fancycat (Nov 3, 2007)

*2009 firecat*









see my signature for specs:wink:


----------



## wannabe two (Sep 17, 2007)

*Old Reliable!*

My one and only rig, bought it used on AT to start my bow hunting career last year. Whacked my first deer ever fall of '08 , nice ten pointer. 2002 Hoyt V-Tec, Vital Gear sight, QAD rest, Eastons with four blade Muzzys.


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Here is my new 82nd......the best bow I have ever shot.....all the details are in my signature.


----------



## toddboy23 (Sep 11, 2008)

MKNOX said:


>


Nice Head shot haha!


----------



## buck_master (Aug 28, 2007)

my outback


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump!!!!!


----------



## Caligater (Jun 25, 2008)

*Details in the sig:*


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

MKNOX said:


>



Great shot :rock:


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

I love Bows!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## wild thang (Feb 13, 2008)

my setup for 09


----------



## jmast (Nov 30, 2007)

jmeier1981 said:


> Heres a pic of mine from the tree, half into into the first snowfall of the year


now thats the way i like to see a bow. good pic:thumbs_up


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

*My 07' Allegiance*


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Heres my 2 compounds.....

Camo one is my 08 Nitrous, the black one is my custom 2002 Bowtech Patriot....ignore the girlfriends shoe addiction.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

bowhuntermitch said:


> heres my 2 compounds.....
> 
> Camo one is my 08 nitrous, the black one is my custom 2002 bowtech patriot....ignore the girlfriends shoe addiction.


again


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

The patriot has a limbdriver and HHA on it... it needs a new stabilizer.
The nitrous has everything the same...also needs a new stabilizer


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Older pic... now have a 11.5" Doinker


----------



## Southpaw38 (Nov 30, 2007)

08 DXT. Havent had it long enough to get any good pix. Setup in sig.


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## cdmorten (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll play. '09 Alpha Max 35.


----------



## dcar_roll (Jun 24, 2007)

Here are mine. Ar34 and a PSE From their Custom Shop


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## Archer4deer (Feb 1, 2009)

My current setup: 2002 Mathews LH Q2XL, Toxonics sight, Hind Sight, NAP Quicktune fixed position rest, Carbon Express Maxima Hunter Arrows, Rage 3 blade 100 gr broadheads

View attachment 519761


----------



## Archer4deer (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 22feetseat (Aug 12, 2008)

jmeier1981 said:


> Heres a pic of mine from the tree, half into into the first snowfall of the year


 Now thats the best lookin bow on this thread !


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Huntswitchback (Mar 5, 2008)

mathews conquest 4
shrewd stabilizer
sure-loc sight bar
extreme scope


----------



## fullcontact3 (Oct 22, 2007)

Here is my Hoyt Trykon that has since been stripped and anidized mat black with camo limbs and black cams looks crazy awesome!!!


----------



## mnbowhunter23 (Jan 14, 2009)

hopefully this works i have never tried inserting pics. Reezen 6.5


----------



## mnbowhunter23 (Jan 14, 2009)

http://s697.photobucket.com/albums/vv333/mnbowhunter23/?action=view&current=SD530842.jpg

http://s697.photobucket.com/albums/vv333/mnbowhunter23/?action=view&current=SD530831-1.jpg


----------



## Muy Grande (Aug 11, 2005)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=843611

Equipped as in my sig.:darkbeer:


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

*Mathews DXT*

Here is mine:


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Sweet looking bows.........


----------



## JerseyGTI337 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## w8n4fall (Mar 11, 2008)

*2008 Bear Lights Out*

Mine


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

Specs are in my sig.


----------



## jschulz70 (Dec 22, 2008)

My GT 500


----------



## spine_splitter (Apr 5, 2007)

*My General*


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

*My toys!*

08 Browning Mirage 08 X-Force Dream Season


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

http://i407.photobucket.com/albums/pp153/georgiabuckdan/DansBows.jpg

there ya go!


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

My General. Its getting the itch to be out in the woods!


----------



## bayouhoythunter (Aug 16, 2008)

heres mine


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SAMSAM (Dec 11, 2008)

just got it this week


----------



## young_bull44 (Jul 21, 2008)

*08' dxt*


----------



## mikehess51 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hers she is-Hoyt Trykon XL with all the cant do withouts


----------



## hollidays (Jan 6, 2009)

*here she is !!*

am32!!


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

*The guardian*

New bucknasty's and dipped cams, I swear it's got that new bow smell again!


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## martinpantera01 (Feb 15, 2009)

Martin Pantera Cobra boomslang sight trophy taker drop away nitrous cams oh i get excited thinking about this thing! the best part is all for under 200$!!


----------



## DUCKORBLEED (Dec 17, 2008)

Back Up Bow Inferior to my Old A** Tomkat, but I just powdercoated the riser and limbs flat black THREAD soon to come


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

My Checkmate Falcon is sweet!!!! Eyeball sight/ off the shelf/ finger release.


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

my custom 08 guardian that i duracoated myself. have an alphamax 32 that i will have to try and get pictures of soon.


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

29innovator70 said:


> New bucknasty's and dipped cams, I swear it's got that new bow smell again!


that is one bad A** bow. who dipped the cams on that.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Here's a picture of my new beast. It's still a virgin to hunting.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

My AM 32 signed my by all the gang (check sig).


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Cams*



jkoperski11 said:


> that is one bad A** bow. who dipped the cams on that.


Thanks man, Tarjac dipped my cams, it was really inexpensive too, I think I will do it to all my bows from now on. I am really glad I did it, it's kind of like getting a new bow again.


----------



## jesseo (Feb 16, 2009)

dcar_roll said:


> Here are mine. Ar34 and a PSE From their Custom Shop


Yay, someone else with an AR! Here is my 34. I plan to add an S-coil and a string suppressor of some sort. And the best part? Everything you see in the last pic came in just a hair under $500!


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

joffutt1 said:


> My AM 32 signed my by all the gang (check sig).


where did you get all those signatures at.. thats pretty cool.


----------



## smshinall (May 16, 2008)

Specs in signature.

New H&M strings and custom DIY whiskers


----------



## switchbackjack (Mar 21, 2006)

*pics of my guardian*

here pics of mine alls i can say is the pic speeks for its self,this is one sweet bow!!!!!


----------



## young_bull44 (Jul 21, 2008)

gotta love the bow picture threads:darkbeer:


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Another one*

This is my new rig..


----------



## HEARTBUSTER (Aug 10, 2007)

here's mine


----------



## haf728 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Here's Mine*


----------



## cr0ck1 (Jan 8, 2009)

heres mine.


----------



## baf1986 (Jan 18, 2009)

*94 martin pantera*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=2456


----------



## killemclean (Feb 4, 2008)

bump ttt


----------



## 5Points (Dec 28, 2008)

*Hope this works*

Elite GT500
Whisker B
Axion sight
Octane Quiver and Stab
limbsaver quads


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

My 2008 Diamond Rock :thumb:


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## deerhunter97 (Jun 29, 2007)

*Drenalin*








:darkbeer:


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## judger101 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Fred Bear Lights Out*


----------



## mathewsman1969 (Feb 25, 2009)

*the reezen*

heres my current setup on my 6.5 which is runnin 229 fps currently at 62 pounds


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

*My latest aquisiton*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1054031530&postcount=3


----------



## DUCKORBLEED (Dec 17, 2008)

*2007 Bear Instinct*


----------



## jmast (Nov 30, 2007)

*my setup*

07 guardian with and apex nitrous 6 pin.nap quicktune drop away and easton axis 400s


----------



## wickedklown (Jan 6, 2009)

here is my protec. with xt2000 limbs and 4.5 silver cam.5 spirals

custom red Advantage sight mount w/ black adjustment knobs
SA Super D scope with green fiber 4x
Custom Michael Allan candy apple red Stabilizer w/ suppressor
Platinum Premier Arrow rest
Easton ACE 400 arrows
Red/Black Johns custom strings/cables


----------



## VCB (Dec 30, 2007)

Here's mine 07 Guardian in Elk Camp


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## JPN (Dec 10, 2007)

Heres mine!


----------



## raymonmarin (Oct 20, 2007)

jpn nice


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

3D bow


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

new today


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

new today


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Hoyt*

2006 hoyt powertec, qad hd, cobra sidewinder sights, g5 meta.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## jdeere (Dec 31, 2008)

*the sweetest setup!!*

-'08 DXT
-Viper pro-microtune sight(lost camo) with cover
-schaffer mat-1 arrow rest(lost camo)
-posten 8" main stabilizer with full weight set and 4" offset stabilizer with weighted end cap(lost camo)
-mathews t-3 quiver(lost camo)
-torquesless grip(cocobola wood with DXT engraved in it)
-g5 1/8" peep
-lost camo wrist sling braid
-g5 sight light
-bowjax all over
-carbon express maxima 350 Mathews Edition 
-onestringer john deere arrows wraps
-lakewood bow case with arrow storage and accessory storage(Realtree APG-because that is my hunting camo)


----------



## yamaha283 (Feb 5, 2009)

This is mine.


----------



## legacy_hunter02 (Aug 5, 2004)

here she is...new to me.....'08 101st Airborne.....Limbdriver Pro....Tru Glo Xtreem sights.....STS....have 2 quivers ill use for it depending on what im hunting..Treelimb preimium...and a Alpine Softlock.


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's one of mine.

2009 Bowtech Admiral 70lbs 29" DL 390gr 286fps
Ripcord Rest
Trophy Ridge Pyro sight
Vaportrail strings/cables
G5 Meta Peep
Front Mounted STS
Sims S Coil
Allen wrist sling
Alpine soft lok 3 Arrow quiver
Beman ICS Hunter Elites with Fobs
A few Bowjax dampners just because I can.

Its finally a very nice shooter, and will be more than likely my bow of choice for my next 2010 Jan trip to Texas hog hunting.


----------



## Scott74 (Feb 3, 2008)

2008 Hoyt Vantage X8 60lbs 29" DL 
Limbdriver rest
Sureloc Black Eagle 35mm Scope .7 diopter
Sureloc Supreme 400
Stock Hoyt strings/cables
Super ball peep 
GWS 36" stabilizer 
32" Easton X7 Eclipse 2712 with 325 grain propoint/4" feathers
Carter Sensation release


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

jkoperski11 said:


> This is my new rig..


hey man. how much speed did you gain with your Bowturbo!?


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

Here's my '08 Diamond Black Ice.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2006)

Here is my 09 APA Black Mamba MX2.....


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

*'06 Max-4 Allegiance*

Just put new proline strings on it in tan/fire.


----------



## Theelkhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Just got home a few hours ago with my new AM 35. Took a couple quick pics to share.


----------



## gdzfast12 (Nov 18, 2008)

how do those APAs shoot??? ive never even seen one in person.



Jotun said:


> Here is my 09 APA Black Mamba MX2.....


----------



## gdzfast12 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Why setup for now... waiting for my new sight rest and stab!!*

Gt500 70lbs 28.5in vaportrail 452x strings orange and black!


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

06 Bowtech Allegiance


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

*here is mine*


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## Usingmyrights (Aug 19, 2008)

S2 Kid said:


> Nice Bow.


There's a bow in that picture?


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

Charger


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Still waiting on the H&M Strings but aside from that this is how she'll look for '09 .........................


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

I think I ´ll never part with this bow.:darkbeer:


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

Heres one of mine:darkbeer:


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2006)

gdzfast12 said:


> how do those APAs shoot??? ive never even seen one in person.


I love this bow! Its so much smoother and quiet than my old bow its just unreal I am shooting 2.5-3" groups at 30yrds and have it shooting 5 inch groups out at 70 yards. I purchased a 7 pin spott hog thinking I would need a pin for every 10 yards but I only use 1 pin out to 30 and then 1 pin every 10 yrds very sweet bow


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Here it is with the new set of Strings from Gene Kossuth at G-Strings in Mo.


----------



## dpops211 (Jan 15, 2009)

This years hunting rig. Love it so far.


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*here is my 3-d rig...*

Elite XLR


----------



## BoTec1 (Jul 15, 2006)

*My 09 Setup*

MONSTER


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

BoTec1 said:


> MONSTER


I am in love!


----------



## 9906 joseph (Mar 22, 2009)

*Mathews Dxt*

My DXT LOST CAMO'D OUT TORQUELESS GRIP LOST CAMO (ORDERED)


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

texasbowhunter9 said:


> see if this works... NOt the extreme in my signature but borrowing a g5


Funny how that pic looks EXACTLY like my bow, same grip with the engravings and all, lol, you're name must be Marc too!!


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

If anyone is interested in the DXT send me a PM


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

NYBOWHUNTER.COM said:


> Funny how that pic looks EXACTLY like my bow, same grip with the engravings and all, lol, you're name must be Marc too!!


it is actually the same grip but my engravings say DXT on it. I also have a b-stinger now.


----------



## vichris (Nov 5, 2006)

Here's mine.......I'm never selling this one.


----------



## wickedklown (Jan 6, 2009)

BUMP - keep um comming, this is one of my favorite threads.


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

wickedklown said:


> BUMP - keep um comming, this is one of my favorite threads.


Thanks bud.... i love these threads too!!


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

HEY!! i set this bow up!! bet you cant wait for the bowmadness!!


jesseo said:


> Yay, someone else with an AR! Here is my 34. I plan to add an S-coil and a string suppressor of some sort. And the best part? Everything you see in the last pic came in just a hair under $500!


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## tzoulek (Feb 3, 2008)

*Drenalin LD*

Here is the 3d rig 29" 60 lbs, B-Stinger 12" 14 oz., Spott Hogg sight, Trophy Taker Pronghorn, Bow Rattler, Carter Chocolate Addiction, Gold Tip UL 400's 80 grn tips, Pin Nocks, Vane Tec HP vanes


----------



## Messer85 (Feb 2, 2009)

Parker Wildfire XP 
63 lbs. 
Easton St. Epic 400


----------



## electric sheep (Mar 23, 2009)

TRY again


----------



## vichris (Nov 5, 2006)

tzoulek said:


> Here is the 3d rig 29" 60 lbs, B-Stinger 12" 14 oz., Spott Hogg sight, Trophy Taker Pronghorn, Bow Rattler, Carter Chocolate Addiction, Gold Tip UL 400's 80 grn tips, Pin Nocks, Vane Tec HP vanes
> View attachment 553274


Whoa, 

That is one sweet looking setup. Luv it


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## electric sheep (Mar 23, 2009)

More.......................


----------



## 82ndGuardian (Jan 23, 2008)

*GT500 AT Version & G1 Camo*


----------



## Theelkhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

I posted a couple of pics of my new bow a few weeks ago. I thought that I would show you the bow with the new Jesse Broadwater string on it. I am really impressed with it so far. I also like that Jesse used clear serving on it. I had never seen that before, so it was kind of a nice treat.


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

My rig is close to being done. Just need to get a new set of strings. I love this bow.


----------



## FLDXT (Feb 15, 2008)

*08 dxt*

08 dxt


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

My new (to me) bowtech tribute, sweet shooter! Outfitted with hunter hogg it sight, spot hogg whammy rest, Octane quiver, wildthing stabilizer, meanv css, and git-a-grip grips.


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

*my new rig*

also have 5 arrow tree limb quiver


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

awesome everyone!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Proelite for spots, white am35 for 3d, black am 35 and blackout/camo am 32 for hunting


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

never seen a white bow before!... I like it!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Here's my PSE Brute with G5 Montecs, Victory Arrows, Starrflight Fobs, Bohning Quiver, Vital Bow gear Star Track .19 Angular single Pin Slider with Fiber lighted Distance markers, PSE Prowler rest, Winners Choice Strings, G5 Meta Peep and Paradigm Archery S.O.S 11.5 inch Stabilizer.


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

I have an OK pic on the dead chrony thread. 09 hyperlight Axin N fused 400 Startracker and a kazaway 263-266 fps G- 5 Montecs 4 inch duravanes 28 inch draw and 65lbs


----------



## easeup (May 4, 2008)

*my setup*

here she is in action!!


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

This is my new ride. :wink:


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

odom110 said:


>


thats a neat pic!


----------



## GorillaUSMC (Mar 24, 2009)

My new Reezen 6.5.........


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LoneHunter069 (Jul 14, 2007)

*heres one of mine*

View attachment 556519


----------



## LoneHunter069 (Jul 14, 2007)

lonehunter069 said:


> View attachment 556519


----------



## Bakerwood (Dec 30, 2007)

*Hello from Idaho*

Idaho is Ready to go to Work !!! Reezen 7.0


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

My Gto soon to have Sunset and silver Stage 1 Strings on and a limb driver with matching cord. The Mt. berry and yellow are Stage 1's also. They are great strings!!!


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

my dxt and z28


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

GTO reverse AT.


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## themoneyshot$ (Oct 4, 2006)

*got this yesterday*

Gedc0139.jpg


----------



## Vectrix (Apr 5, 2008)

Easton Epic ST N-fused.


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

i am working on making this decision myself.. really got to make the decision count this time around.. wont be able to get another one unless i get a trade if i dont like the next bow i get!!


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

Here is my 07 X Force that I just picked up off the classifieds.


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

Bump


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jay Sea (Jun 6, 2006)

My new rig.


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

Just finished duracoating my EQ


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

Here's mine. Ready for bear right now........ its just itchin to get the first blood of the yr


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

My recently overhauled Elite Synergy. I turned it into a Ninja but with carbonfiber dipped cams and limb pockets.


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

*bowtech*

captain


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Switchback XT on the left and Reezen 7.0 on the right.


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

they have both killed a few critters

PSE BRUTE


MATHEWS FEATHERMAX


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BRONZ (May 15, 2005)

58" Fox High Sierra 46# @28", GT 3555 100 gr brass inserts, Magnus Bullhead or Snuffer SS.


----------



## HoytHunter4 (Jan 17, 2007)

Enjoy!:darkbeer:


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

i would love to see some monsters... ANYONE


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Hoyt AM 32 Bone Collector


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

Reezen 6.5
Red/black cuddas
QAD ld hd
TR micro V3 
Doinker
Applejack Tourqless
G5 meta peep
Red/black sling
Limb saver decelerator
CX Maximas
Rage 2 blade


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*'09 Rytera Alien-X*

In it's preliminary form. A few changes coming....


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

My 3 Elites. GT0, GT500, E-Force



















E-Force









GT500










GTO










Fletched up a dozen of the Victory arrows last night. $80 a dozen..going to try them out. Homemade wraps from free sign makers vinyl. Blazer vanes.


----------



## mndeerfreek (Feb 1, 2009)

*my 08.5' gt500*


----------



## GrawDawg (Sep 1, 2005)

Here's my set up...................


----------



## brangus (Mar 31, 2005)

Switchback XT


----------



## matthew_h (May 3, 2009)

here is my set up . bear bruin hunter , redhead carbon supreme 350 custom arrows 125 wasp cam-lok broad heads diy lighted nocks , no twist peep sight , 3 pin sight , kwikie kwiver 6 shot , unknown stablilizer and sling .tru fire release .


----------



## "B" (Jan 9, 2005)

Katera


----------



## 30-378SHTR (Jul 1, 2006)

*'06 Tribby*

This is my '06 Tribute and I absolutely love it! Just put on the new Xtreme X3 stabilizer last night. Can't wait to shoot it!


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

My BT Stalker, MY wifes Alpine, My 9 year old sons PSE, and my 6 year old sons gensis.


----------



## Tenman1810 (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's my '08 Hoyt Katera. Thought about trading up to the Alphamax 32, but just couldn't justify it. Put alot of work into this bow.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=448349&d=1220362759


----------



## U of M Fan (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=3345&pictureid=21686


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

First pic '08 Diamond Marquis
Second pic '09 Diamond Iceman


----------



## jbuttolph (Jan 23, 2009)

*the whole herd*

here are mine!


----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

My rig!


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*TTt for a great bunch of rigs.*

Man, some of those pics make you want to get back into the woods like* right now* don't they?


----------



## Bird Levron (Mar 14, 2009)

my 08 guardian, minus the doinker, i just ordered a 12"posten from jim


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

This is the newest edition to my Elite family - GT500 with Pro Line strings, LimbDriver, Sword Trident Hunter and a B-Stinger stab.


----------



## Oh_Chico (Apr 7, 2009)

this my older pics,


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

RER Recurve - 60" / 52# @ 28"

Mohawk Longbow - 52# @ 28"

0% letoff.....lol


----------



## jtrop (Jun 15, 2005)

my 08 Vectrix plus, love this thing, shoots fast and quiet, but I am having a hard time stopping my self from dropping some serious cash on a new AM32


----------



## Sgt. Beardface (Oct 26, 2006)

My Bowtech guardian and my dads DZ32.








Guardian, Octane Bantamweight quiver (which if anyone is interested this is by far my favorite quiver ever), Sword twilight hunter, Anchor sight, QAD HD pro, Torqueless Grip, 12in. 11oz. B-stinger, and I have a hydronics archery STS on the way here now. 









DZ-32, Deathgrip grip (awesome BTW), Limbsaver elite prizm sight, Anchor sight, Carbon Gel stab, Limbsaver STS, Limbsaver quiver, Snakebraid sling, and soon to have a QAD HD pro series.


----------



## prairetruck (Mar 8, 2009)

*My new APA*

APA Black Mamba X2
APA Ultimate Safari rest
And old school stabalizer
Victory arrows
Nap thunderheads 125


----------



## jcsanders79-xt (Aug 28, 2007)

Mathews Switchback XT


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

*My GTO Revisited*

Put my new 60 lb limbs direct for Barnsdale on tonight.


----------



## Tsmiddy21790 (Jan 11, 2009)

08.5 Z-28
QAD rest
Doinker Stab
soon to be proline strings


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

Here is my 09 Hyperlight 27" 70# Easton Axis N-Fused 400's


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

My Martin and Fred Bear :darkbeer:


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

Girlfriends Diamond


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*here are mine*

PSE 08 dream Season
Mathews 03 LX all black

both bows are great shooters but I am better with the LX


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Lx*

Sorry the LX photo was not in last post ( new at posting photos)


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is my 3D Bow
http://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww103/cboutin_photos/1246800455.jpg


----------



## letemgrow (Dec 18, 2004)

2009 Bowtech Captain, Octane quiver, limb driver rest, HHA moveable sight.


----------



## Nebaz68 (Jan 9, 2009)

Diamond Nitrous----I love this bow!!!


----------



## tjjohns2 (Jan 1, 2008)

My new Turbohawk.


----------



## samuel_pdr (Mar 9, 2008)

*Bowtech Guardian custom*



























































































by: *Samuel Ferreira Coutinho*


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## mloy2 (Aug 30, 2009)

Rockyhud said:


> View attachment 498916
> 
> 
> View attachment 498917
> ...


what is the orange piece on the far right arrow


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

Fuzzy pics...


----------



## young_bull44 (Jul 21, 2008)

mloy2 said:


> what is the orange piece on the far right arrow


A FOB, it replaces the fletching


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

32" Athens Accomplice


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

samuel_pdr said:


> by: *Samuel Ferreira Coutinho*


Not a center pivot fan, but that rig is straight up rockin'.


----------



## Bowfreak4life (Jun 17, 2009)

heres my 09, PSE whitetail madness,


----------



## wisesteve (Jan 29, 2005)

*My hunting Sentinel*

I think it might be able to take out a deer without me.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

An old thread but guess I will add a pic to it. 
Here's my Bowman Accu-Riser II hunting bow with Boss Hogg sight, Kwikee quiver, ACC arrows, G-5 Expert II rest, and Posten stabilizer.


----------



## norcalray (Jan 13, 2009)

ALPHA0MEGA said:


>


Wow Killer pics... You must be a photographer lol.... Killer set up:darkbeer:


----------



## 82ndArcher07 (Aug 29, 2009)

08 Diamond Nitrous
65#@27" 
Tru Glo 5 Pin sight
Limbsaver large stabilizer
Octane Hostage Rest
G5 meta Peep
Alpine Archery 5 arrow quiver
Norway String Tamer Standard
Beman ICS Hawk 400 Arrows


----------



## Theelkhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

New pic of my bow.


----------



## Chromie (Oct 7, 2009)

Theelkhunter said:


> New pic of my bow.
> 
> looks like it just got off work...nice


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Some really nice looking rigs folks.


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

My newest bow I have built from Elite parts - 07 Synergy riser, 08 limbs , 09 Z cams and limb pockets. I call it SynerZy:darkbeer:


----------



## sirknight (May 10, 2009)

*09 lights out darkhorse*


----------



## sirknight (May 10, 2009)

*wifes mission*


----------



## mdhager115 (Nov 11, 2009)

*My new Buckmasters*

A lot of these accesories were on here when I bought it...but I added a lot too::shade:


----------



## jarcher38 (Jan 10, 2009)

my 09 gt-500


----------



## Rhood22 (Aug 28, 2009)

My 2010 Mathews Z7


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

My 2010 Bowtech Admiral FLX


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

My *New Breed Archery* Genetix...Samurai Edition


----------



## HuntWhenever (Jan 4, 2010)

Just put this together a few weeks ago. Hopefully I'll get some pictures of it laying next to a nice buck this fall.

'10 Hoyt Turbohawk, 60lb, 27"
Fuse 3-arrow quiver
Fuse sight
G5 Meta Peep - 3/16
Fuse 8" stabilizer
Whisker Biscuit
Beman Hunter Elite 400's


----------



## mathews kid (Jun 22, 2008)

heres mine


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

2007 Bear Element,slighty modified copper john dead nuts sight,Gold tip (exp hunter arrows),slick trick magnums,whisker biscuit rest,sims XL scoil,452x strings an cables.truball tornado.I got less in my whole rig then u can get any used mathews,hoyt ,etc etc..,,for bare


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

vichris said:


> Here's my Tribute taken 6 days apart. Don't have pics yet of my SBXT.


Holy crap! That is a helluva Bull you got there! Nice job. :thumbs_up :tongue:


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

Z7....


----------



## N2T (Jan 27, 2007)

Just a few more for fun.


----------



## One deep (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice corn snake.


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

new omen


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

*This years hunting rig*

This is my freshly refinished 09 Elite A/T XLR. Fresh black powdercoated riser and Ultimate Camo dipped limbs and pockets. It also has a Expert rest I converted to limb driven and I refinished the stock sideplates in black :darkbeer:


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

*Rigs*

My Instinct


----------



## DIRTY_MONTANA (Aug 13, 2009)

sixgunluv said:


> My Instinct


Where did you get your coloring done? I am going to get some parts painted green on my Z7


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

*Coloring*

"DIRTY MONTANA




Where did you get your coloring done? I am going to get some parts painted green on my Z7" 



Coloring?... Factory finish same as the Truth,Element,Code models. The rear mounted string stopper is a modification however.


----------



## DIRTY_MONTANA (Aug 13, 2009)

sixgunluv said:


> "DIRTY MONTANA
> 
> 
> 
> Coloring?... Factory finish same as the Truth,Element,Code models. The rear mounted string stopper is a modification however.


I thought you had modified the limb pockets and cams...my bad. Looks great though!


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

*"Bow"a constrictor*



N2T said:


> Just a few more for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iced9 (Mar 5, 2008)

*APA Python*

It's almost done.. Just waiting on the sight..


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Hoyt Maxxis 31*

Hoyt Maxxis 31
Special order 65 lb limbs
QAD HD pro
Fuse Carbon Connection and Fuse Ventera two piece
Easton Axis Nano-Fused arrows
Bob Lambeth grips
Paradigm CTA string stop


----------



## SKyNYrDCHiEF (Nov 13, 2008)

*Heres mine..*

Lefty SBXT, kinda Primos themed, Looking to at getting a green/orange wristsling next, I just love those guys and their vids.


----------



## Rmitch223 (Jul 7, 2010)

BigBuckBabe said:


> heres mine


Very Nice! I mean the bow of course ; ) lol


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

my color phase bear!


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

My 2003 Havoctec still gets it done!


----------



## N2T (Jan 27, 2007)

Very nice, huge fan of the red tails even though I've never owned one (gf has an amel). Also a fan of those bear attacks, I have to try one someday.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Z7
Hogg-It 5 pin wrapped
QAD HD Pro 
Axion GLZ stab
Meanv String Suppressor
Torqueless Red Anaconda grip
Keeping the stock strings for now. Reserved the center with halo though.


----------



## garb72 (Nov 20, 2008)

Maxxis 31
spot hogg seven deadly pins
fuse satori two-piece
trophy taker drop away
B-stinger
gold tip prohunters tipped with grim reaper whitetail specials


----------

